# Groovy



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the rewiew 
I think I will go for a used record then , with all this work on a copy of it 
it wuold be cheaper and the same amount of work evn though both this one 
and the Veritas look better in black 

Dennis


----------



## WayneC

Wow. You had to go through alot to set that up. Your more patient than I am. I would have returned it to woodcraft once I saw the screw.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Good review, very informative and detailed. But I'm thinking the same as WayneC - you're very patient with something that is brand new; more than I would be.


----------



## gko

Thanks for the comments. Well, I guess I waited about 8 weeks for the plane to come in and only one of them arrived so I didn't want to wait another 8 weeks. The screw looked like a common one so I told WC I wanted to see if I could find it and they said if the search was futile bring it back and they would send for another one. Sharpening and tuning planes are kind of my passion and I always learn something when tuning planes especially one so badly finished. I left a review on WC but I haven't seen it pop up yet. I hope they get the manufacturer to brush up on their machining of the plane. Ok, and I'm also retired so I have time on my hands.


----------



## scarpenter002

Very informative review. Thanks for explaining why you rated it at the level you did. I hate it when a person writes a review and does not list any cons, then gives it 4 stars.


----------



## rance

I'm sorry you had this experience. I work at WC as an instructor. I'm not speaking for WC, just my sentiments.

I'm sorry but that quality is rediculous. I'd blame QA more than the manufacturer. The screw head is clearly showing for cryin out loud. How could they miss that? I'm not a hand-plane guy but it sure seems that even with WoodRiver, it shouldn't be that bad. I hope it works well for you in the long haul.


----------



## gko

The owner and the workers at the local WC are great guys and good friends. They were all shocked at how badly the machining was on my plane. Yesterday they said another one came in and I took a look at it and the screw in the front was ok. Can't attest to the flatness of the blade as the plane was in a clear plastic bag and I didn't want to break it to check how flat it was. After working on it the plane works very well and I can see it helping me out in working with grooves where I can't think of a better way of taking a few thousandths off the side of a groove. I think the other side rabbet planes have the same issues but would come better machined. I hope they improve the machining otherwise plan one doing some work on it.

Here's a strange use for the plane. My neighbor brought over a shotgun stock that he broke off a 1/4" x 1" piece along the bottom slot where the trigger part of the shotgun slides into. The slot is about 3/4" wide. He lost the piece and glued in a piece of pine that didn't fit and looked really bad. So I cleaned up the break and glued in a walnut piece which fit perfectly. But I purposely let it stick out about a 32nd into the slot so I would just sand it down flat with the existing part. Then I looked at the side rabbet plane saw that it easily fit in there and it made quick work of shaving out the excess.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

and your work has paid for it self already 
thank´s for the update

Dennis


----------



## Newton

It sounds more like you purchased a "Plane kit" than a working plane.

Don


----------



## gko

Yes, Don. That's a good description of how this plane came. The other one at WC looked better machined so I could have gotten the bottom of the barrel. All the planes I get need some work. Some like Lee Valley, Leigh Neilson and the V3s from Wood River come in good shape and plane nicely out of the box but with a little honing they produce amazing shavings and surfaces and keep their edge. Japanese planes I expect to come unusable because each wood worker wants to set it up their own way and the setup is totally different from western planes. The sole is setup with a tiny concave that I found totally contrary to how I was taught but without it they don't work very well. I think that's why some don't see how amazing they are. But this side plane should have come in decent shape but was among the roughest I've seen.

By the way, Don, just visited your site and you do amazing work.


----------



## Bertha

LOL with Don, that's what I was thinking. At least it didn't have a tote and knob that you had to refashion. These have been on my list for a long time but I think I'll save my pennies a bit more.


----------

